# CoH Nat Verhandlung gescheitert



## maaaaatze (8. Februar 2009)

Ich wollt heute mit einem aus meiner Klasse ne runde CoH OP übers Inet zocken. Ich hatte es schon un er hat se sich extra neu gekauft. Wir können zwar beide Spielen, aber nicht zusammen. DAnn kommt immer NAT Verhandlung gescheitert, auch wenn wir beide unsere Firewall ausmachen und das Game Neustarten. Habt ihr nen Tipp für uns/mich das wir es mal schaffen zusammen zu spielen? Er hat irgendein Speedport Router und ich hab ne Fritz.Box Fon 7270.

greez


----------



## seiLaut (9. Februar 2009)

Ähm, Ports geöffnet?
6112 sollte langen. Der, der aufmacht, sollte diesen Port offen haben.


----------



## Oberboss (9. Februar 2009)

Vielleicht mal über Hamachi zocken...


----------

